# New SEAT Ibiza 2006



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The most successful and best-known SEAT model, the Ibiza, has undergone a profound transformation, both in terms of its exterior styling and its interior design. While it is not a new generation, it is possible to speak of a new Ibiza since the restyling of its body emphasises its sporty and dynamic characteristics even further. At the same time, its appearance is now more consistent with the rest of the new SEAT range, as it features elements from the Altea, Toledo and León.
* Full Story *


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: New SEAT Ibiza 2006 ([email protected])*

That makes me want to sell my Cordoba. I know it's too little for my needs, but it's got a 1.8T!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

That doesnt look bad at all. The hood is a little odd with the different body lines down the center, but it could be a whole lot worse.
1.8T? Wow... here I would have though they'd use a new 2.0T FSI of some sort.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_1.8T? Wow... here I would have though they'd use a new 2.0T FSI of some sort.

Well, I thought they stopped offering the 1.8T in pretty much everything as it doesn't meet Euro4 emission limits. So this makes me a bit puzzled.
The 2.0T FSI is AT LEAST 185 hp, which would me this car a Cupra already (the Cupra is 180 hp with the 1.8T).


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well in the US here, the 2.0T is rated at 200hp and 207ft lbs of torque. Its odd how the 1.8T is offered in this car, even though it may not meet European emissions. Umm....


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Well in the US here, the 2.0T is rated at 200hp and 207ft lbs of torque.

There are already three different versions of the 2.0T - 185, 200 and 220 hp.
What I tried to say was that the 2.0T in ANY case would've been more powerful than the Cupra version of the Ibiza. Hence FR would've been faster than Cupra which is not the purpose.


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 2:22 PM 2-9-2006_


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*















hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*

It is, it is... I did the mistake of test driving one last Friday and I'm in love now.







It was the 1.8T (150 hp) version. What makes me want it even more is that it's now updated with great looking bumpers, 17"ers, better interior materials and all that with a price that just dropped by €4,400.


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 8:29 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## bigmyx (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: ()*

Is there any paper on how to replace broken side mirror on this car ?
10x!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: () (bigmyx)*

Oh , It looks cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Well, in fact, from the beginning of 2006 the 1.8T and even the 1.9 TDI from the Cupra Diesel do fit Euro4, otherwise new Cars with Euro3 wouldn't have been allowed beeing registered any more..


----------



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: () (bigmyx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmyx* »_
10x?


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (JaySmile)*

JaySmile, where are you located in K-Town? I'm over by the University.


----------



## stlvdubber (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: New SEAT Ibiza 2006 ([email protected])*

from the back it looks a little like a daewoo lanos


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (Shydog)*

I live in the West End, just some 2 kilometers to Vogelweh
You'll recognize my car, if you see it


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (JaySmile)*

It sure looks familiar. In fact, I think I saw it parked on my street (Konrad Adenauer) one or two times.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (Shydog)*

Yeah, I used to live there, and sometimes I visit my Mom


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (JaySmile)*

Small world - huh?


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (Shydog)*

Damn small


----------

